# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  Naše priče

## MIJA 32

Ovaj topic je samo za priče,svatko tko želi može napisati svoju i razveseliti nas  :Smile:  
Svi komentari bit će brisani.


*Čudo ili šta već,ali ja sam trudna!*  

bas sam bila pomalo zabrinuta zasto mi menga ne dolazi, bila sam sigurna da je neki poremecaj od stimulacije u proslom ciklusu ili cista. moje cure (prepoznat ce se one) su me nagovarale da napravim test, ali zaista nisam imala snage za jos jedan minus. 

muz me nagovorio da kupim test i popiskim se, a ostalo ce on. 

tako je i bilo. 

ne, sigurno si ne mozete zamisliti moju zbunjenost kada je mm rekao; evo, odmah se vidi da su 2 crtice... ne mozete zamisliti ni osjecaj tuposti i zujanja u mojoj glavi kada sam gledala u to cudo; 2 divne debele ljubicaste crte... i vjerojatno mi necete vjerovati da te noci nisam spavala nego do jutra gledala u test. 

ujutro sam isla vaditi betu i jos se vise sokirala kada sam dobila nalaz 1956 (32 dc), dva dana kasnije 3249 (34 dc). 

i jedva sam disala od straha ovih tjedan dana... i jedva docekala danasnji dan i prvi uzv pregled (5+3); u uterusu gestacijski mjehuric sa zumanjcanom vrecicom. 


dakle, nakon 9 punkcija, 4 stimulacije i 3 transfera, nakon 3 godine neplodnosti s obje strane (mm oligoasthenozoospermia, ja s neprohodnim jajovodima) - ja sam TRUDNA prirodnim putem   :Heart:  

jako se nadam da ce sve dalje biti u redu i da cu sredinom prosinca dobiti malog   :Saint:  

*Egemama*

----------


## MIJA 32

*Ajme sriće moje...*

iako već svi znate, ja sam zadnjih par godina sanjala o danu kad ću otvoriti topic i objaviti pozitivnu betu...Dakle, u petak smo Kikić i ja zajedno vadile betu i zajedno čekale nalaze...prvo je ona digla svoj pozitivan pa smo malo skakale i ljubile se, a ja sam u tim času od sriće zbog nje i zaboravila da ja još moram svoj dignut...A sriće moje kad sam pročitala 196,8!!! Nakon onih svih stresova i problema oko mog postupka, neizvjesnosti do zadnjeg dana hoće li zbog HS uopće bit transfera, ja trudna... Kako to samo čudno zvuči, ja trudna...Pošto vam ja ama baš ništa ne radim, a trenutno još kući nemam kompić, nisam se dosad osobno mogla javiti... 
Moji su simptomi bili svi već ovdje opisani; osim bolnih jajnika jer su još povećani, totalno sam cilo vrime imala osjećaj da ću svaki čas dobit, al stvarno.Bolila me križa, trbuh, sva nervozna, jadna, cice ne smim ni taknut već danima, sa strahom sam čekala taj ponediljak, 13 dan iza ET, al kao što vidite, nisam izdržala. Sama sebi sam rekla : ako sam trudna vidit će se i 10. dan. I stvarno se vidi...Isti dan sam javila dr. J., i bia je presretan, u utorak moram ponoviti betu, nastavljam sa utrićima 4 * 3 dnevno, dragi mi ne smije prić ni na kilometar, stroga zabrana od struka naniže, ali nema veze, sve za mrvicu... 
Drage moje, stvarno sam sretna što se i meni nešto u životu desilo od prve...Znam da je još rano, i dalje samo u sebi molimo Boga da sve bude u redu, ali za većinu imam zahvaliti vama, koje ste cilo vrime bile uz mene...Hvala vam od srca...   :Love: 

*Katka22*

----------


## MIJA 32

*Beta 339*

Drage moje, predrage rodice, 

evo i ja objavljujem sretnu vijest: 

trudna sam, beta je 339!!Ne mogu vjerovati, cure moje, to je bio transfer smrzlića, imala sam ICSI u veljači, prvi put i dobila hiperstimulaciju nakon koje mi moji malci nisu mogli biti vraćeni, ali evo, transfer je bio 23.04. i zahvalna dr. Jukiću objavljujem ovu sretnu vijest! 

I ne mogu vjerovati još uvijek. 

Pusa svima dragim curama

*Kikic*

----------


## MIJA 32

*Moja čudesna priča*

Znam da je svaka nasa prica cudesna, ali kada se konacno dogodi bas nama osjecamo se kao da nam je netko konacno u mraku upalio svijetlo i nas svijet se opet poceo vrtjeti. 
Iako Vam se bojim napisati novost, jos 2 tjedna dok ne vidim srceko, ipak evo i meni se dogodilo cudo, pa cekajte samnom jos 10tak dana da se "za ozbiljno"razveselimo. 
Cudo se sastoji u tome sto imamo neobjašnjenu neplodnost, bez rezultata više od 4 g. i sto ovaj put nismo "radili" bebu. U posljednjih 4 mjeseca imali smo iza sebe 3 neuspjesne inseminacije pa je bijes, tuga i bol bila prevelika te smo se odlucili za ozbiljnu pauzu sve do 6 mjeseca, kada smo dogovorili IVF. MM je zabranio svako spominjanje bolne teme. Zadnjih mjesec dana proveli smo svaki u svojoj tisini, s time da smo radili sve na sto smo prije pazili, skijala se, jela i pila sve, a zadnjih 10-tak dana potrazila spas u fizickoj aktivnosti, ocistila vikendicu, kopala u vrtu i presadjivala, vukla vrece zemlje od 50-70 kg, pokisla do koze, hladnom vodom prala terasu, u stanu oprala sve prozore, zavjese, podove, sve. PMS me rasturao, sve me bolilo do ludila, tjedan dana me bolio zeludac (gastritis se vratio od nervoze) i tada 31 DC u kinu pomahnitalo trpam kokice u sebe (mm ih nije uspio niti probati), 32 dc radim test i nakon predugih 3,5 godina, po prvi put u zivotu ugledam 2 crtice. 
Sve zamisljene i izmastane varijante kako cu se osjecati, kako cu plakati, vikati, smijati se te objaviti svima, sve je nestalo, mozak mrak, zamrznut, nista! MM place, a ja nisam bila sposobna za nijednu reakciju osim nevjerice. 
Ponovili jos 2 testa, 33 dc otisla na betu koja je bila 2159, a 35 dc 4541, 37 bila na uzv, za sada ok, no cekam svoje srceko da pocnem ponovno disati. Kada se sjetim sto sam sve radila strah me paralizira. 
Zelim Vam reci da sve ono sto su nam do sada trudnice s potpomognute pisale, sve je istina, kako za osjecaje tako i za siptome. Sve moze znaciti i plus i minus, zato vjerujte cure sve cemo postati mame, samo je trenutak neizvjestan. Zelim da Vam se taj trenutak sto prije dogodi!

*NEGI*

----------


## MIJA 32

*Trudna sam*

Drage cure! 
Evo da vam javim prekrasnu vijest:TRUDNA SAM I MALO SRČEKO KUCA  !!!!!!!! 
Danas sam bila na UZV, trudnoća je 7tj. i 4 dana , al po mom je manja. No,trudnoća jest! Tako me bilo strah današnjeg UZV i kad sam vidjela tu mrvicu na ekranu... i doktorovo :srce kuca,ma znate! 
Inače nisam se prije javljala dok nisam bila sigurna , da ne dajem lažne nade.No, samo ću napisati za one koji me se ne sjećaju: 
MM nalaz bio oligoastenoteratozospermija, upućeni jedino za ICSI. MM operirao varikokelu i pio homeopatske kuglice i trudili se...Kad eto iz prirodnjaka TRUDNA SAM! A mislila sam da se čuda događaju samo drugima. Drage moje, dajte sve od sebe , VI napravite sve što je u vašoj moći i imajte vjere. 
Svima vam hvala na savjetima koje ste mi uvijek djelile i SVIMA VAM od srca želim da postanete mame.  od Kate i njezine mrvice

*Kata*

----------


## MIJA 32

*6 negativnih beta,ali 7 je :-))*

Nakon godina čitanja i pisanja na ovom forumu, nakon toliko nadanja koja su završila negativno, nakon mnogih pokušaja, 2 inseminacije, 2 stimulacije IVF /ICSI, 2 transfera smrzlića, drame oko prolaktina, operacije i mnogo frustracije, suza i tako dalje (sve poznajete te osjećaje) i ja sam trudna! 

Beta je 1060, 15. dan nakon transfera triju malaca. 
Postupak smo obavili u MB, za koji smo se odlučili nakon pokušaja u Zagrebu. 

Uvijek ima nade. 

Pusa

*Sissi*

----------


## MIJA 32

*Beta 165*

Drage moje! 

Toliko sam sretna da ne nalazim riječi kojima bih to opisala!    
Ovo je bio moj 2. ciklus na klomifenu i 1. inseminacija. 
Danas je tek 13. dan od inseminacije, a 15. od Ovidrela, pa mi se čini da nam možda stižu i 2   
Hvala vam na podršci i ljubavi, vi ste mi pomogli da izdržim ove teške mjesece, stvarno ne znam što bih bez vas. Nisam se baš tako često javljala, ali svaki dan sam vas čitala. U stvari mislim da se svima mora zahvaliti i MM, jer tko zna što bi sve morao trpiti da nije bilo vas...  
Sigurna sam da su dobre vibre u zraku za sve nas, pogledajte samo koliko je trudnica na Potpomognutoj posljednjih nekoliko mjeseci!!! 
Sada moram smisliti iznenađenje za mužića, a onda čekamo još 2-3 tjedna i nadam se jednom ili dva   :Heart:    na UZV!

*Josh*

----------


## Nisa

Prije nepunih 5 godina, nakon nekoliko pokušaja na Svetom Duhu, okušali smo se s izvantjelesnom oplodnjom u Sloveniji. Spermiogram mog supruga bio je očajan. Ne samo da je broj spermija bio drastično reduciran, već i oni postojeći nisu imali kinetiku i bili su dezorijentirani. Nakon ICSI metode uspjela sam začeti i dobili smo prekrasnu djevojčicu, malo čudo stvoreno u epruveti. 
Uvjereni da više ne možemo imati djece, potpuno smo se opustili.  Mojem suprugu ovo je već osma godina kako se odrekao pušenja, a zbog diabetesa počeo je konzumirati matičnu mliječ kroz Revitu diet. Također zbog bolesti striktno se drži pravila prehrane dijabetičara. I dogodilo se drugo malo čudo, ovoga puta potpuno prirodno začeta beba. U svojoj 47. godini života napravio je bebu i PRESRETAN JE. 

Toplo preporučujem: 1. matičnu mliječ
                               2. prestati pušiti

----------


## MIJA 32

*Nekima treća,meni sedma sreća...*
Godinama sam razmišljala kakav ću naslov staviti jednog dana kada se to i meni desi,nekada sam razmišljala „ako se ikada desi“ 
I desilo se TRUDNA SAM  ,i voljela bi to objaviti cijelome svijetu,voljela bi stati na vrh najveće planine i vikati „Trudna sam,ljuudiii trruuddnaana saaammm“ 
No idemo iz početka; 
S neplodnošću se borimo dugi niz godina…od 2000. godine 
Napravili smo pretrage,saznali dijagnozu (oligozoospermia) i krenuli u postupak na Sv.Duh. 
Krenula sam misleći „Idem sada i ponovo za dvije godine po još jednu mrvicu“ i sukladno tome sam se ponašala;u čekaonici sam se skrivala iza knjige,novina ili tiho razgovarala sa MM ne želeći nikakav kontakt s nijednom mojom suborkom jer ja sam bila uvjerena da nemam ništa zajedničko s njima i čemu gubiti vrijeme na njihove priče…uostalom nisam htjela slušati da su tu 2,5,8 put. 
Same su krive što nisu uspjele,sigurno se nisu pridržavale lječnikovih uputa.  
Vjerujete li da netko može biti toliko bahat  ,ja ne vjerujem da sam bila takva,iako po prirodi nisam takva, prvi postupak sam si tako isfurala…digla zidove oko sebe i uski krug bliskih ljudi ponekada puštala unutra. 
Taj postupak nije uspio,a ni slijedećih šest kroz koje sam prošla. 
Uvijek sam dobro odreagirala na protokol,imala oplođene jajne stanice,transfer i skoro svaki put prokrvarila prije nego sam stigla izvaditi betu. 
Prošla sam Sv. Duh,Petrovu i na kraju odlučila probati na VV kod dr J. 
Naručio nas je za 7/05 i odlučili smo čekati. 
Kako ja nisam strpljiva osoba odlučila sam mjeriti bazalnu i malo probati raditi bebicu na „starinski način“  i nakon dva mjeseca test pozitivan,beta dobra,gestacijska se vidi,ali otkucaja nema…nikada ih nismo ni čuli.  
Završila sam na kiretaži i raspala se u tisuću sitnih komadića.Nakon nekog vremena vratila sam se u kolotečinu života,no rane nisu zacijelile…bolilo je jako i nisam imala hrabrosti krenuti dalje,nisam mogla ni razmišljati o tome. 
Na jednoj Rodinoj rasprodaji Karmen i Casper  su mi bacile u uho bubu zvanu Maribor i rekle pitaj Marči ona zna. 
Tako je krenulo;prve informacije dobila sam od Marči  i napravila prvi korak,nazvala i dobila termin za razgovor…11/05 
Mariborska ekipa nas je oduševila,bili su toliko pristupačni,pozitivni…osjetili smo se sigurnim u njihovim rukama. 
Dobili smo termin za 11/06.Tada je to izgledalo ko vječnost;no mislila sam i bolje je tako…trebalo mi je još vremena da se oporavim od neuspjele trudnoće;više psihički nego fizički. 
Odlučila sam da u ovaj postupak idemo inkognito i da će minimalan broj ljudi znati što se događa…MM se složio i tako je krenulo čekanje.Naravno da sam još neke cure izluđivala svojim pitanjima,nedoumicama,strahovima…Laru i Maxime…cure volim vas  i hvala vam na strpljenju i višesatnim razgovorima. 
04.10.06.sam krenula s protokolom 
17.11.06. bila je punkcija…dobili smo 22 jajne stanice 
Sve preglede i punkciju obavio mi je dr V. i to sam smatrala dobrim znakom. 
Inače nisam praznovjerna no od početka postupka sam u puno stvari vidjela znakove. 
22.11.06.bili smo naručeni na transfer,oplodilo se 17 js.od toga 6 odličnih blastocista;dvije su vratili,ostale zamrznuli. 
Transfer je radio dr R. i rekao .“Imate odlične blastociste,vi ste sada trudni“ 
Suze su mi došle na oči,no nisam si dozvolila veselje…bojala sam se neuspjeha. 
Vratili smo se u Zg i slijedilo je čekanje bete 05.12.06. 
Mirovala sam do ponedjeljka i krenula na posao. 
Peti dan od transfera neko smeđkasto mrljanje na papiru i moje lađe su potonule,moj mjehurićsreće se rasplinuo. 
Suze,suze…more suza…opet zovem Laru,zovem Maxime…cvilim telefonski Luce st,jednoj dragoj curi iz Rijeke,jednoj dragoj curi iz Sombora,one isto čekaju betu i pokušavamo se međusobno tješiti ,no utjeha je slaba. 
Ja sam se oprostila od svojih bebica i opet raspala u 10000…komadića. 
MM se povukao i šutio,mama je plakala doma skrivećki,a sestra (Naty)  je govorila „Neću te tješiti jer još nije gotovo,tješit ću te kad dobiješ mengu“,i tvrdi da sam joj stalno bila u mislima i da ni u jednom trenutku nije sumnjala u uspjeh. 
Nakon dva dana brljanje je prestalo,odlučila sam napraviti kućni test u nedjelju jer sam već bila luda…nisam se nadala ničemu. 
U petak sam krenula po test, nešto me grčilo u trbuhu,i odustala sam od kupovine jer je to znak da počinje menga i gotovo je. 
No nije bilo gotovo;Naty je navečer kupila test (za nedjelju ofkors),pile smo kavu,pričale i onda je rekla „Ajmo ga sad napraviti“ i ona ga je napravila i vrištala „Imamo drugu crtu“  …bila je blijeda i bila je tu. 
Naty je govorila „Znala sam,znala sam…jutros su mi golubovi tako sredili auto da sam jedva ušla u njega,znala sam da je to dobar znak.Danima viđam mame sa dvojkama,ko da me prate…sigurno su dvije mrvice!!!“ 
Bio je to popodnevni test,u 5 ujutro sam napravila drugi i pojavio se prelijepi + 
U ponedjeljak je beta iznosila 448,a u srijedu 1880…druga beta izazvala je paniku jer je prevelika…nije valjda vanmaternična…zovem MM,Laru,a Lara Danielu 32,i javlja da je Daniela  rekla da je to super beta.Opuštam se malo,odlazim na kavu s dvije prijateljice i one su sretne,i traže da se i ja veselim,a ja se bojim tolike sreće. 
Toliko dugo sam to čekala,a sada se bojim veseliti,ma šta veseliti bojim se disati da ne naškodim mrvicama. 
Te osjećaje sreće i straha može razumjeti samo netko tko je kroz sve to prošao. 
Na UZV sam naručena 13.12. i opet slijedi čekanje i povremene krize tipa «Što ako…?» 
Došao je i taj dan i UZV i doktorica veli «vidim dvije gestacijske koje samo što nisu prokucale» i smiješi se,smiješi se i sestra…svi su veseli. 
Ulazi MM i doktorica mu pokazuje mrvice na ekranu i objašnjava da su nešto veće od 1 mm,meni cure suze,a MM pita «A gdje je treće?»,suzimo oboje. 
Naručuje nas na UZV za tjedan dana i kaže «Trudnoća je 5+2,predpostavljala sam da se neće još vidjeti otkucaji,no vidjela sam da ste uplašeni,pa sam vam samo htjela pokazati da su unutra» 
Izlazimo iz ordinacije i samo se smijemo,nema ludog skakanja od sreće,nema vriske…samo se pogledavamo i smijemo. 
Na slijedeći UZV naručeni smo 19.12.2006. i slijedilo je opet čekanje,a čekanje mrzim;opet 10000…pitanja,strahova,sumnji. 
Konačno je došao i taj dan,ležim na stolu,doktorica gleda u ekran i šuti,šuti pola minute,a meni izgleda ko vječnost. 
Gledam ju i pokušavam nešto pročitati s njenog lica,ona me pogleda,nasmiješi se,okrene ekran prema meni i veli «Evo tu su i lijepo kucaju,veliki su 4 mm» 
Samo su mi suze počele curiti,doktorica i sestra su se smješile i pitale «Da zovemo tatu?» ja sam samo klimnula;stigao je MM i gledao,i malo smo oboje suzili. 
Dobili smo svoje sličice opet i ono najvažnije trudničku knjižicu  i sada se zaista osjećam ko prava trudnica. 
Sada ćemo polako otkrivati našu «tajnu» i ostalim dragim ljudima,nadam se da će se veseliti  
Dugo godina smo se borili za našu malu bebicu i sada su nas razveselile dvije  Pitaju nas jesmo li spremni za dvoje,uvijek smo se borili za samo jedno,i velika sreća je bila kad smo čuli da su dvoje…i spremni smo…pa čekali smo ih tolike godine. 
Nadam se da vas nisam «udavila» svojom pričom,ako jesam oprostit ćete mi, pa tolike godine čekam da ju napišem
*
MIJA 32*

----------


## MIJA 32

*Ispod moga srca srce malo kuca*

Neznam od kuda početi. Bilo me strah pisati do sada, ali jutros smo bili na kontroli i vidjeli malo srce kako kuca  i polagano se pokušavamo opustiti i početi iskreno veseliti. 

Beba je rezultat kućne radinosti, uskršnjeg veselja između dva službena puta MM. Nakon 4,5 godina pokušavanja, 8 ciljanih odnosa, 3 AIH, 1 IVF i jednog missed ab (isto bila prirodna trudnoća) i zato me još strah. Ali ovaj puta su nalazi školski, 30 dan ciklusa beta bil 887, a 32 dan 2292. Taj 32 dan već bili na ultrazvuku i lijepo se vidjela GV. 

Kako je uspjelo? Svatko od mojih bližnjih ima svoju teoriju, dr. da je na to utjecala operacija endometrioze u 12 mj, MM da je pripomoglo moje veranje po Kozjaku sa 6 kg tereta na leđima (a da prije godinu dana nisam digla ništa teže pazeči na sve i svašta), ja mislim da je to kombinacija svega i da je pripomogla i homeopatija i čajevi. 

Cure hvala Vam na svemu, i ispričavam se što se nisam ranije javila. 
Pozdrav od zbunjene trudnice, 



P.S. Ja do sad nisam vjerovala u rane simptome trudnoće, ali ovaj puta, sam od 27 dana (inače imam kraće cikluse) bila sigurna da sam trudna. Prsa mi se nisu ispuhala i imala sam grčeve u trbuhu

*luce st*

----------


## MIJA 32

*Konačno i ja* 

Kao što je većina i vidjela moja beta 14 dan od AIH iznosi 138 i ja još uvijek cmoljim i ne mogu doći sebi(i smišljam si da možda nisu zamijenili moj nalaz, ma to se sigurno ne radi o meni  ).Još samo da se druga beta dupla normalno i da je sve u redu. 
Nakon par godina pokušavanja-ja PCOS s beskonačno dugim ciklusima bez ovulacija-kod MD sve u redu-konačno da sam i ja došla s betom većom od 0,5. 
Formula za uspjeh=femara+štoperica+AIH(drugi). 
Za sada nemam nekih simptoma osim umora i bezvoljnosti i možda malo više jedem,osim meso koje mi ima čudan miris(kad sam neki dan rekla da sam gladna MD me pred svima pitao-kaj opet'  ). 
Eto želim svima da mi se uskoro pridružite, beskrajno vam hvala na vibrama stvarno su magične. 

*SSR*

----------


## MIJA 32

*Go u gostima* 

Nakon mjeseci pritajenog virenja vasih prepiski i upijanja korisnih informacija ... uclanih se da sa vama podjelim jednu lijepu: 
1.IVF na IVFu kod prof Simunica=14 dan of ET Beta 644 
evo detalja: 
-10 dugih godina(laparoskopija-jedan jajovod polupropustljiv,mali polipcic,redovni ciklusi MM dobar spremiogram ....) bez nekog konkretnog problema.... meni 32 MM 42 
-stimulacija gonalom i superfactom 
-dodjem ja u ZG 9dc 
-13 dc aspiracija (Tomic radio)-7 kom 
-4 se oplodila klasicnim IVF 
-16dc ET jedan od 8 i jedan od 10 ( druga dva ( od 2 i 5 smo pratili ali nista-nema smrzlica) 
terapija andol100,apaurin 2mg pp,crinone gel, utrogestan 3x1... 
-putovala za Srajevo drugi dan od ETa 
-klasicni mozda cak i malo izrazeniji pms simptomi od samog ETa, malo temp.37-37.1 cini mi se svaki drugi dan i to oko 20.00 ..jako kratko traje 
-10 dan od ET pored navedenih "simptoma" "opalila me veselica" 
-12 i 13dc kucni + ( i to debeli) -nevjerica koja jos traje 
-uvz nekad krajem sljedece sedmice (valjda se to racuna kao 6-a) 

i to je to to...iskreno osjecaj je jako tesko opisati...na momente ushicenje, pa nevjerica, pa strah... 

veliki pozdrav i pusa bebomanki 

e da kad' sam javila rezultate bete i dr ovdje i u Zg rekose mi da nema potrebe za ponovnim vadjenjem... imate li vi kakav savjet...nekako mislim da bih ja bila mirnija....

*Shorty*

----------


## MIJA 32

*Neka dernek započne,beta 887*

Tesko mi se skoncentrirati na pisanje, ne vidim bas dobro ekran od suza. 
Evo nakon 4 god. borbe i ja sam docekala da prvo ugledam crticu a onda i poz. betu. Nisam od straha mogla nikome reci da je kucni testic pozitivan, toliko sam bila nepovjerljiva da sam ih cak 4 napravila i redala jedan pored drugog kao suvenire, MM mi kaze, "pa dobro ako je slucajno jedan pogrijesio ne mogu sva cetiri", ali sva sam se tresla do bete, tresem se i sada. U lab. me je zena pitala koliko mi kasni menga, rekla sam joj "samo jedan dan" a ona me cudno pogledala i promrmljala nesto kao prevelika vam je beta za dan kasnjenja. Sada mi je bacila bubicu u glavu, zvala sam IVF i oni su rekli da je to ok s obzirom da su vratili dvije blastice ali ja zelim cuti i vase misljenje. Ovo je nas 4. IVF, 3 u Sa i prvi na IVF klinici u Zg, koja mi je najvjerovatnije podarila male purgercice pa cu tako vjecno ostati vezana za taj grad. Ne znam sta da kazem vise, uvijek sam smisljala neku svoju posebnu pricu kada se i ako se to meni dogodi ali sada od silne srece ne znam sta da kazem. Sada bi sve prolaznike oko sebe vukla za rukav i govorila "TRUDNA SAM", "TRUDNA SAM", zaista nisam vjerovala da je moguce dozivjeti ovoliku srecu i od srce zelim svima vama da to sto prije docekate. Mnogo ste mi pomogle moje drage rode, jer da nije bilo ovog foruma i vas mozda ovu srecu jos nebi dozivjela

*sarjevo*

----------


## MIJA 32

*Trudna sam*

Evo cure,cekala sam ultrazvuk da vam mogu javiti vijest.Eto nakon 4 IVF-a,jedne trudnoce zavrsene u 18 tjednu ja sam ostala prirodno trudna.U 9 mj sam se spremala opet na IVF,ali mrvica nas je iznenadila.Malo sam zabrinuta jer mi je doktorica danas rekla na ultrazvuku da je trudnoca mala.Danas sam po zadnjoj menstruaciji 6+5,ali znam po LH trakicama da je ovulacija bila tek 20 dc.Po mjerenju je beica 5 mm i to je manja trudnoca.Narucena sam opet za 15 dana,a do tada cu poluditi.Strah me svega.Nadam se da ce ova bebica ostati.Inace,nisam se uopce nadala.Bila sam sretna kada sam vidjela da ovuliram jer jos to nisam dozivjela.Taj dan je palo  i to je bio jedini put u mjesecu.Radila sam u trgovini i svaki dan teglila kasete,vukla palete,nosila kante pune vode i kada nakon par dana sto me trbuh bolio,a nisam jos procurila napravila sam test koji je pokazao drugu crticu.Ne mogu vam ni opisati taj osjecaj.Sve ce te ga vi uskoro dozivjeti.Sada sam jos sva smotana od tog ultrazvuka.Puse svima.

*iva9*

----------


## MIJA 32

*Napokon sam skupila hrabrosti...*

...otvoriti ovaj topic jer sam danas bila na UZV i sve je OK. 

Dakle, MM i ja smo u braku nešto manje od 8 godina i isto toliko pokušavamo dobiti bebu. Prije 7 godina smo već saznali u čemu je problem - oligoasthenozoospermia. Nakon toga slijede folikulometrije pa klomifenski ciljani odnosi pa HSG pa pauza od 2 godine (uzrokovana malodušnošću - ono - zašto baš mi). 

Tek prije manje od 2 godine smo se zaputili na SD. Dr. je odmah rekao da je to za IVF, ali kako se čeka godinu dana, probali smo inseminaciju i bingo - trudnoća od prve. Doktor se čudi, a mi u šoku sve zovemo i umiremo od sreće. Ali ne zadugo. Srce moje bebe nije prokucalo pa je uslijedila kiretaža.  

Nakon toga još 2 neuspjele inseminacije i dogovorena i 4.-ta kad sam došla na red za Menopure. Al' ne ide to baš tako - pokvario se inkubator pa se čeka još 6 mjeseci (tu priču već znate). Napokon sam krenula u postupak (ICSI) 6.7., dobili smo 5 js, 4 se oplodile, vraćena 2 osmostanična zametka. 

Testić 10.-ti dan od ET pokazao blijedu sjenicu, beta sutradan 78 pa nakon 4 dana 370. Na 1. UZV se vidi gest. vrećica, a na sljedećem i malo  Danas imamo 26 mm i u 9.-tom smo tjednu. Nadam se da će ovaj put i ostati ovako dobro. 

Htjela bih reći da bi sve ovo bez vas cure bilo 100 puta teže. Hvala vam što ste tu 

*Šuška*

----------


## MIJA 32

*Neće grom u koprive...ili hoće?*

Prijavljujem (jos) jedno cudo. 

Jedno cudo mi se desilo kad sam izgubila svu nadu. Prosli smo 3 IVF-a u 3 razlicite klinike, prevrnuli svaki kamen, potegli svo tesko oruzje u arsenalu IVF-a - dex, IVIG, 3 razlicita protokola stimulacije, akupunkturu, molitvu, dijete, cajeve, prekapanje po literaturi i forumima. Da mi je netko dao lutkice plodnosti za drzati ispod jastuka, i to bih ucinila. A onda je 4. postupak uspio. To je bilo u prosincu 2005. Moj muz je saznao prije mene. Telefonski poziv ga je zatekao kad je kupovao jednu marcipansku figuricu koja je trebala donijeti srecu - nesto kao komedijas sa zlatnim cekinom - i jos tu figuricu cuva i ne da ju pojesti. Nasa srecica je dosla na svijet 1.9.2006. i zauvijek nam uljepsala zivot; i kad nasa zbirka knjiga zavrsi na podu jer ih ona mora prelistati, i kad tuli prije spavanja, i kad se pokaka u kuhinji bez pelene. 

Od njezinog rodjenja se spremamo na nove postupke, psihicki, fizicki i financijski. Pripremamo se za mogucnost neuspjeha za neuspjehom, za mogucnost - vrlo vjerojatnu - da ce nam biti jedinica. Razmisljamo o tome gdje cemo povuci crtu i reci dosta, predajemo se, idemo dalje s zivotom u neku drugu avanturu. Vazemo postotke, skupljamo informacije. Skupljamo hrabrost. I cekamo da dodje menstruacija. Prestali smo dojiti pocetkom srpnja pa bi trebala doci svaki cas. 

Istovremeno, nakon visegodisnjeg cekanja, nesto se pokrenulo za zelenu kartu. Trebamo lijecnicki pregled i dokaz nekih imunizacija - jos mi jedino fali rubella. Znam da se to ne smije primati u trudnoci. Kazem ja muzu - sansa je mozda jedan u milijun, ali bolje provjeriti. Popiskim se na testic, znam da je to samo formalnost - piskila sam vec jednom kad smo trebali ici na rentgen i znam dobro kako izgleda bijeli test s jednom optuzujucom crtom. Pogledam bolje i cini mi se da vidim jednu sjenu od druge crte. Oci me varaju. Pod nekim kutevima se vidi, pod drugima ne. Maknem oko pa krajickom opet vidim sjenu, pa opet pobjegne kad pocnem buljiti. Zovem muza, muz kaze, ma to ti je sigurno stari test. Kupit cu ja novi paket. Za par sati opet piskim, opet blijeda crta, jedva jedvice se vidi, ali je tu. Muz kaze, ma to ti je zato jer je test mokar, znas da je tamo ta crta s drugacijim kemikalijama, pa se drugacije ponasa od ostatka pozadine. Ide se i on popisati na treci testic. Crte nema. Dobro, on nije trudan ni pod t. Pogledavamo se. Bojimo se i pomisliti sto to znaci. Nema euforije, samo nevjerica, zbunjenost, ozbiljni smo, samo su nam se oci zaokruglile. 

Slijedecih sest dana sam svaki drugi dan piskila na testic, sve dok ona druga crta nije postala tamnija od kontrolne, a dva dana nakon je moja beta bila 734. 

Nakon 3 godine pokusavanja, 11 transferiranih embrija, 1 tesko stecenog djeteta, dijagnoze oligoastenoteratospermije s nikad vise od 2% normalnih spermija u ejakulatu, operacije varikokele koja nista nije pomogla, problemima s kvalitetom jajne stanice jer je samo jedan od 28 embrija 3. dan bio 8-stanicni, mogucih imunoloskih problema, 30,000$ manje u dzepu, ostala sam trudna na posve tradicionalan nacin, bez da sam dobila menstruaciju od studenog 2005, na prvu mogucu priliku i na prvo ovulirano jajasce. Mozete li vi to vjerovati? Jer ja ne mogu. 

Drage moje suborke, ako se vasa cuda nisu jos desila, vjerojatno vas cekaju negdje skrivena, u zasjedi, da vas iznenade kad se najmanje nadate. Sretno svima, i sto krace cekanje!

*pino*

----------


## Garfy

Evo da i ja napokon napišem svoju priču. Sve je počelo daleke 1998. god. Ja i tada MD smo odlučili da ćemo napraviti bebu prije vjenčanja. Sjećam se da sam tada strahovala da ću do vjenčanja imati ogroman stomak-kakva zabluda! Nije nas išlo. Pripisivala ja to svojoj nervozi oko vjenčanja pa onda i nakon vjenčanja. Nakon jedno godinu dana smo krenuli na pretrage. Kod MM sve u redu. Kod mene kažu, sve u redu. Napravila ja i HSG-sve u redu. Čekali, čekali,ciljali odnose, popila bezbroj klomifena..ništa. tek 2006 odem ja na laparaskopiju i nalaz katastrofa. Oba jajovoda začepljena. Pitam kako je moguće da je HSG u redu, a oni mi kažu da se zna dogoditi da HSG pogriješi. 
Taman u to vrijeme moj doktor je počeo raditi IVF i nije bilo dileme. Prvi IVF beta pozitivna, malo niža ali ipak pozitivna. Od sreće nisam mogla ni govoriti, ali kratko je trajalo, već iduće vađenje bete razočarenje, beta se nije duplala. Svi su me ohrabrivali da to još ne znači ništa ali ipak na pregledu mi se ustanovi vanmaterična trudnoća. Koliko sam tada suza isplakala.
Već nakon 3 mj sam išla po smrzliće ali ništa, beta negativna, pa 3 pokušaja sa Femarom opet ništa. Nakon toga sam se odlučila odmorit 3 mj.

Jedva sam dočekala novi postupak. Tada sam upotrijebila sve što sam ikada čula da pomaže, pila ciklu, pila andole…6. dan od ET-a me je noću probudila strašna bol u gornjem abdomenu. Dobila sam hiperstimulaciju, završila u bolnici ali tada sam se još više nadala. Dan kada sam trebala vadit betu sam izašla iz bolnice na vlastitu odgovornost jer nisam htjela rezultat saznat u bolnici. Kada sam otišla vadit betu rekla sam MM: «Mora biti, kada sam se ovako satrala» ali nisam imala hrabrosti otić po nalaz. Otišao je MM. Ušao u kuću, ja pitam»Šta ima?» on kaže:»Svašta» Beta je bila pozitivna 189. Kako je bio 11.dan od transfera odmah smo pomislili na blizance ali nisam se još veselila. Još uvijek je ostao strah od zadnjeg puta koji me pratio cijelu trudnoću. Za dva dana beta se taman uduplala, ja u panici, zašto nije malo više od duplo????
Za 7 dana sam imala UZV. Tamo sam otišla spremna na sve ali ipak bile su dvije točkice. Moje najdraže točkice!!!
Još uvije se nisam usudila veselit. Čekala sam da čujem srce. Kada sam čula da oba kucaju opet sam rekla» veselit ću se kada napunimo 12 tjedana»… i tako sve do kraja. Danas mi je žao što nisam uživala ali strah je bio prevelik.
Trudnoća je bila teška, rano sam se počela otvarat, pa na kraju preeklamsija, porod u 33.-om tjednu, pa kiretaža jer mi je ostao komad posteljice. Moje dvije srećice ostale su iza mene još mjesec dana u bolnici.

Ali danas kada ih gledam kako spavaju u sobi znam da se sve isplatilo. Svaki strah, neizvjesnost, svaka muka i sve ono ležanje iščekivanje i sve što sam prošla zbog njih. Moje dvije savršene bebe.

Sve sam zaboravila. I sada je dovoljno da mi se nasmiješe pa da pomislim da ih imam već cijeli život a ne tek 6 mjeseci. 

Garfy

----------


## bebomanka

Eh...kako smo uspjeli?! 

Treba se sad i sjetiti samog pocetka..... 
Bilo je to davne 1997.god. kad smo nakon 3 god.braka odlucili vise "ne paziti".Bili smo u uzasnoj situaciji ali moj unutarnji nemir mi je stalno govorio da ne odugovlacim sa bebicom... 
Poceli smo ju raditi u ljubavnoj postelji (onda sam jos vjerovala u to..) i nakon odnosa sam tocno u mislima vidjela kako plivaci putuju i sastaju se sa jajascem......Ipak,nisu se sastali uspjesno....nije nam uspjelo ali nisam bila tuzna.Govorila sam si"pa ne mora biti od prve"!Posjecujemo i bioenergicara... 
Tako je proslo skoro naredne dvije god. 
1999.sam krenula po lijecnicku pomoc. 
Godinu dana mi je tadasnji gin. pratio prir. O,davao stoperice i savjetovao nam odnos u roku 24-36 narednih sati...Nikad nista! Samo sam se osjecala sve losije i losije...Trbuh me je bolio.U zadnjem ciklusu se je cak nakon O i stoperice pojavila i velika cista... 
Odlucih promijeniti gin. 
Odlazim kod privatnice po preporuci prijateljice koja je med. sestra u jednoj bolnici. 
Ona odmah posumnja na endometriozu i salje me na laporoskopiju. 
Endometrioza potvrdjena 2000-te god.Odstranjena cista iz desnog jajnika i priraslice po trbusnoj supljini. 
Doktori preporucuju terapiju od 6.mj. "umjetnog klimaksa"(ne sjecam se koji depo preparat je bio jer se onda jos nisam zamarala sa imenima lijekova...doktori su tu koji znaju....).Puna entuzijazma i pozitive krecem u nove pobjede, uvjerena kako cu sad od prve ostati prir. trudna. 
Pokusavamo bezuspjesno iducu god. dana.. 
Moja gin.odlazi na porodiljni,mijenjam ginekologa.. 
Novi gin. otkriva endo. cistu u lijevom jajniku. 
2002.god. druga laporoskopija,otklanjanje ciste i priraslica.... 
Opet su svi oko mene optimisticni....ja pomalo padam u duboku psih. krizu. 
Novi gin. preporucuje IVF. 
Nakon 6mj. anti-baby terapije, ulazimo u prvi stimulirani IVF.(Innsbruck) 
Prekrasni rezultati! 22JS,18oplodjenih,vracaju dva krasna embrija 3.dan.(onda jos nije bilo blastocisti) Konacan rezultat=0 
Pregled nakon tog 1.IVF-a pokazuje novu endo cistu u desnom jajniku.Gin. me salje na jos jednu laporo. 
Izbezumljena trazim pomoc dr.Podobnika u Zg. 
On me smiruje govoreci da operacije nista ne donose osim novih oziljaka i poteskoca..Preporucuje me u Becku kliniku na terapiju Depo Decapeptylom na 3mj, pa nakon toga IVF. 
Upravo to su mi potvrdili u Becu. 
2003.god. 2.stim.ICSI (los spermiogram)Wien. 
Dosta slabi rezultati nakon depo terapije..5JS od toga su se samo dvije oplodile koje su vracene treci dan..Konacan rezultat=0. 
Uzimamo kratku pauzu...Prikupljamo snagu sve do 2004. kada upoznajem svoju sadasnju gin.koja me poziva u svoju novootvorenu kliniku u Salzburgu.. 
Tamo vrsimo jos dva stim. IVF-ICSI-ja sa odlicnim rezultatima stimulacije..konacan rezultat=0 
Nakon sto smo iskoristili soc. fond od 4 pokusaja sa 70% pomoci osiguranja....trazimo rjesenje kud i kako dalje....Postupci su uzasno skupi. 
Prvi puta ulazim u "Rodu".Odusevljavam se!!!!!  
Upoznajem divne zene i njihove sudbine.. 
Jos nekoliko mjeseci pokusavam sa cajevima,vitexom..... 
Odlucujemo se za IVF-polikliniku u Zg. 
2006.god.-5.stim.pokusaj..5 JS,3 oplodjene i vracene 3.dan. Konacan rezultat=0. 
2007.god.saznajemo za Mb. 
Odlazimo na konzultacije i dobivamo termin za IVF u veljaci 2008. 
Uz dozvolu dr. Vlaisavljevica u medjuvremenu pokusavamo u jednoj novoj klinici u Salzburgu(uspjesnost navodno 70%),iz lanca klinika u Pragu i Italiji..Uz stimulaciju odlazim na tretmane osteopatije u juzni Tirol(Italija3x).Vrsimo uzasno skup pokusaj(6.) IMSI-ja (morfolosko selektiranih spermija),odlicna reakcija na stimulaciju,dobivenih 5 blastocisti peti dan,vracene 2,niti jedna smrznuta.Konacan rezultat=0 
Veljaca 2008.-7.IVF.MB. (spermiogram super! Uz pomoc Rode) 
Saznajem i za Fragmin...kontaktiram dr. Radoncica koji mi pojasnjava djelovanje Fragmina.Radim imunoloske nalaze koji su ok.U kombinaciji sa svojm gin. iz Salzburga koja mi je radila folikulometriju,pokusavam dobiti Fragmin od cega me ona odgovara..Kaze:nepotreban je,imunologija-trombofilija je ok.Djeluje na kosti....Govorim joj da cu ju ovoga puta poslusati a ako ne uspije,pri iducem pokusaju ga uzimam.Dr.Vlaisavljevic o svemu nema pojma.Stim. odredjena na osnovu zadnje stimulacije. 
Odlicna reakcija na stim.10JS.8oplodjeno,5. dan 4 blastociste,2 vracene,2 smrznute!(Iako se dugo razmisljalo hoce li ih zamrzavati)Uz hrpu vitamina,dexamenthason te Aspirin100 po prvi puta..Konacan rezultat=0. 
Odlazimo na GO.Maljamo neke prostorije u stanu i kupujemo namjestaj.. 
MM me moli da ubacimo smrzlice jos u proljece...Odbijam ga cinjenicom da sam psih. i fiz.preumorna..Odmah par dana nakon toga stize mail od sestre Jasne iz Mb. koja me podsjeca da nas cekaju jos 2 smzlica....te nas pita kad zelimo doci po njih....Nisam mogla odoljeti.. 
Dogovaramo se za Svibanj.. 
Od silnih vitamina koje pijem vec pola god. savrseno su se ustabilili ciklusi i O.Dexamenthason sam pila 3.mj. nakon zadnjeg neuspjeha.. 
Nastavljam samo sa vitaminima i Aspirinom100 te maticnom mlijeci.. 
Ginicka u Salzburgu opet vodi folikulometriju...trazim ju Fragmin kojega mi na moj zahtjev uz nevjericu prepisuje...Nikad nije cula za dr. Radoncicev sistem=Fragmin 2dana prije ET-a pa nadalje.. 
Upravo to cinim....Pocinjem i sa utricima uz Fragmin... 
25.05.2008.vracene dvije blastociste u ranom stadiju...vec kad smo culi da su oba smrzlica prezivjela odmrzavanje,zasuzile su nam oci.....Bili smo uvjereni da su to pravi borci koji ce se dobro "ukopati". 
ET. je bio kompliciran i trajao je punih 15min.(dr.Reljic) 
Prije samog ET-a sam popila utrice koje inace stavljam vaginalno,i jedan normabel 0,2mg. 
Zaspala sam MM na ramenu jos u cekaoni i nastavila spavati dalje u autu na putu do doma.. 
Test predvidjen za 06.06.2008. 
Drugi dan vec radim..... 
Dva dana prije testa,ribam balkonsku ogradu i suncam se pola sata nakon stavljanja utrica...(prije mi je tako nesto bilo nezamislivo). 
U medjuvremenu me zove mama i prica mi san u kojemu joj se ukazao Isus..Smijao joj se....Trgla se iz sna i jos je vidla tragove jake svjetlosti u sobi koji polako odlaze... 
Ja sanjam po prvi puta u dugogodisnjoj zelji za bebicom,svoj kompletan porod.....pisem na Rodi...Fatamorgana mi salje objasnjenje iz sanjarice koje ukazuje na veliki uspjeh.. 
Ucenica na poslu mi govori da me je sanjala da sam rodila curicu crne kose i plavih ociju...i dodaje da je nedavno sanjala svoju sogoricu da je trudna i ona joj 3 tjedna nakon toga objavi svoju trudnocu.. 

05.06.2008. Ustajem rano...MM se sprema na posao...dolazim sa testicem..MM za mnom u wc..Piskim u casicu...MM uranja test...Nije se stigla pojaviti niti kontrolna crtica vec je bio veliki,debeli + 
MM place, ja se tresem......bilo je oko 05,30h. 
Kratko nakon...sjedam za komp. i pisem na Rodi....... 

BESKRAJNO VAM HVALA!   

p.s.stimulacije su bile vise manje iste....Menopuri,Gonali,Merionali,Menogoni....na sve sam dobro reagirala..

----------


## bebomanka

Ah da..simptomi..
Drugi dan nakon ET-a mi se pojavila tanka smedja nit u ostatku utrica koji su ostali na ulosku..Pomislih,to je od ET-a jer je bio tezak i sestra mi je napomenula da ne brinem ako poslije jos bude tragova krvi...to je povrsinski..
6.dnt. skroz lagane,povremene vrtoglavice koje sam pripisivala vremenu i sparini....jedva da sam ih osjetila..ipak ponekad mi je slika bjezala ispred ociju...

Ostalo sve normalno...
SRETNO!   :Love:

----------

Vrijeme je da čujete i moju čudesnu priču kao zahvalu svima vama koje ste na ovom forumu iznijele svoje ohrabrujuće priče i želim da dam podršku svima vama koje ovakve čudesne priče očekujete, a nadam se da ćete to i dočekati kao što sam i ja.

Moja čudesna priča,
Prve dvije godine braka ne žurimo sa djecom. Zatim želimo to malo slatko stvorenje i pokusavamo narednu godinu, ali ne ide! Odlučujemo se na kompletne pretrage.

Kod mene je ustanovljena da imam miom na maternici a kod MM-Spermiogram poražavajući, samo 50 komada spermija i to slabo pokretnih je pronađeno; a da vam ne napominjem da je za normalnu oplodnju potrebno oko 20 miliona. Rezulati poražavajući, neću ni govoriti o tome kako smo se osjećali. Jedini postupak koji je dolazio u obzir je ICSI metoda. Nadu ne gubimo i vjerujemo u Boga i njegovu pomoć.
U četvroj godini braka odlućujem se na operaciju mioma.Operacija biva uspjesna. MM pije cink i selen sa ciljem povećanja kvaliteta spermija. U međuvremenu pratim plodne dane i pokušavamo...mada znam da su šanse nikakve. Početkom pete godine braka želimo da uđemo u ICSI postupak...vršimo ponovno sve pretrage i pripremamo se. Prije samog postupka odlazimo na odmor i očekujem moju periodu koja već kasni.To kašnjenje periode objašnjavam sebi kao nervozu pred ICSI postupak.

Vrijeme odmora polako prolazi a moja perioda ne dolazi. Kažem sama sebi sigurno poremećaj zbog promjene klime. Ne želim da kupim test za trudnoću...hoću da se nadam....mada znam da je gotovo nemoguće da se desi čudo. Da vam ne govorim o strahovima koje sam imala svaki put kada bih išla u WC. Na povratku sa odmora kupujemo test. Sada mi je teško to opisati, suze su mi tekle od sreće i sada teku dok ovo pišem, bilo je nestvarno ali istinito…BIO JE VELIKI PLUS.

Sada sam u 39 tjednu trudnoće.

Želim vam da što prije, vi koje jos niste, osjetite ovu sreću i dočekate svoju bebicu! Vjerujte u sebe, a pokusajte se osloboditi sopstvene opterećenosti i pritiska okoline, jer izgleda da je veliki problem u nasim glavama. Čuda se desavaju svuda i svakome, meni, pa tako isto želim i vama.

----------


## taMarelica

nakon prvog neuspjeha u MB  gdje sam prokrvarila vec 9. dan nakon ET-a, shvatila sam da nesto moram promijeniti, drasticno. 

na ovom forumu sam  "cula" o knjizi dr. Randine Lewis Infertility Cure koja mi je postala biblija... 

upisala sam se u  long distance programme putem interneta i konzultacije klinike spomenute doktorice , slijedila sam dijetu, otisla na akupunkturu, vrlo tesko nabavljala pripravke za kineske cajeve iuz inozemstva, ali sam uspjela. 
u samim konzultacijama vrlo vazan dio je i coaching  koji putem vrlo jednostavnih vjezbica i  manjih promjena navika uvelike pridonose rezultatu- bar je tako bio u mojem slucaju. 

kako sam jos kratko imala 38. godina pokusala sam otici na IVF/ICSI na racun drzave i to na VV kod dr. Lucija. 

i eto prezivjela sam punkciju, prezivjela dva tjedna cekajuci betu i nakon 14. dana beta je bila 283, a nakon 16. dana 763. 

 sada sam na pocetku trudnoce, u 7 tjednu. 

 i presretna sam  :D  :D  :D

----------


## kjb

I ja sam si, kao mnoge od vas, obećala da ću jednom "kad se to dogodi", napisati svoju priču, jer su me vaše dizale svaki put kad bih pala nakon negativne bete.
Ja sam jedna od onih koje su imale sreću i prije devet-deset godina kada smo MM i ja odlučili imati djecu, nakon par mjeseci i hopsanja svaki drugi dan, u opuštenoj atmosferi i sa osjećajem da stvaramo nov život, uspjela prirodno zatrudniti. Trudnoća je bila prekrasna, porod također i rodilo se moje sunce, djevojčica, koja sad ima osam godina i svako jutro ljubi moj trbuh i malog slonića (tako ona zove mrvu od 10 tjedana).
Nakon 3-4 godine htjeli smo proširiti svoju obitelj, te nakon vrlo stresnog perioda, selidbe, mjenjanja poslova i načina života, brige za dijete i kako će se snaći, krenuli u iskušani recept hopsanja. Mjeseci prolazili, mi racionalizirali (opet selidba, stres, kronične bolesti, godine, samo da još ovo prođe), a ništa se ne događa. Prošla godina, prošle dvije, mi imamo naše zlato, ali želja je jaka i ja počela u razgovoru spominjati MPO i da idemo vidjeti da li nam se može malo pripomoći.
Pojavili se na VV-u, ono ništa nismo znali, baš ništa, dr. A me odmah primio i oduševio se kako ništa ne znam i molio me da se ne opterećujem pričama, simptomima (znate da oni to ne vole). Odmah idući mjesec bili naručeni za AIH, rezultati spermiograma još nisu stigli, ja išla na folikulometrije, kad ono spermiogram koma i mi završili odmah na našem prvom prirodnom  ICSI-ju. Ja sam bila sigurna da će i AIH uspjeti, a kad sam skužila šta je ICSI, nisam imala ni tračka sumnje u uspjeh. Doktor me "hladio", ja sam se samo smijala i govorila kako će se sjećati da optimizam čuda čini..... i beta je bila negativna.
Ja sam onako baš jako tresnula, no već sutradan se prikupila i sa onom neobičnom snagom tražila još i ponovo. Idući mjesec ponovo, i opet negativna beta. E tu sam već shvatila da im sistem ne valja, da to ne može biti tako, da mi nisu sve rekli, i da sve skupa nema smisla -pozdravila doktora i rekla da ću se vratiti dok promjenim poso, sredim sama sa sobom neke stvari i otkrijem novu forumulu.
Promijenila posao, nisam našla novu formulu, i nakon 6 mjeseci došla ponovo na VV. Sad puno opreznija, tužnija, skeptičnija i stavom:"doktore, pomagajte".
Uhvatila još jedan prirodni ICSI (jer mi nisu stigli lijekovi) koji je opet negativno završio, počela pratiti rode, upoznala virtualno Inu i njene divne postove i nekako se poistovjetila sa njenom pričom. Ne znam zašto, no kad se rodila Ana i kad sam čula za onu "smrzlići su zakon", znala sam kraj svoje priče. U lipnju 2008 imam svoj prvi stimulirani postupak koji završava hiperstimulacijom, pregrštom kvalitetnih embrija, vraćenom jednom blastocistom i probojnim krvarenjem nakon 10 dana. Smrznuto 2x7 embrija, jednu slamku trošimo već u srpnju u ciklusu bez ovulacije, samo sa mjerenjem endometrija. I opet ništa. I onda sam odlučila čekati neki znak svog tijela, odustala od FET-a u 9. mjesecu jer nisam bila zadovoljna svojim tijelom, počela uzimati Andol 100 (nagovara doktora na Fragmin ali nije se dao
 :Smile:  ), u 10. mjesecu imala savršeni ciklus, folikul pukno sam od sebe na 10DC, 5. dan vratili 3 embrija od kojih se jedan uhvatio i ja danas 10 tjedana trudna (po mojoj računici 11 tjedana jer mi je ovulacija ipak bila 10DC, ali me nitko od doktora ne doživljava).
Što se simptoma tiče, drage cure, od svih Utrogestana, Prenatala, stimulacija nema šanse da se čuje zvuk tijela, ono što mi je pomagalo je turbo se zaposliti i ne misliti na simptome do bete.
Što sam naučila? Da će sigurno svaka od vas jednom pisati svoju priču.
 :Kiss:

----------


## bingula

Moja je priča isto gadna sa dobrim završetkom. Prije tri tjedna dobili smo sinčića nakon 6 godina pretraga i lječenja. Bilo je ovako , kad smo svatili da nemožemo prirodnoimat djecu sa ženom još nisam tad bio u braku. Nakon lošeg rezultata spermiograma  zamislite njezin ginekolog joj je rekao da pronađe drugog pjetla. Otišli smo u ww i napravili ponovo nalaze 10% sper.  od njih 7 pokretno loše fsh 22 itd.To su moji najbolji rezultati do sada.Htjeli smo odma na postupak imf ali nam nisu dali rekli su da smo premladi ( 24 i 22 ) da imamo vremena i druge gluposti. Nakon vjenčanja pet godina  hodao sam na taj ww rezultati sve gori od najgorih sto put vadio krv ,radio punkcije, radio spermiograme ,operirao varikokelu  itd. uz to probao sam na biljnoj bazi ljekove trave gos plečko iz samobora davao terapije i neke su da čovjek ne može povjerovati, za sve što sam čuo da pomaže probao sam ali ništa. Nakon pet godina zvali su me u ww i rekli vaš zadni nalaz nula spermija i sve najgore. Htjeli smo posvojit dijete al smo se još odlučili još jedamput napravit pretrage ali u mariboru. Dr. vlaislavljević nam je dao nadu , i kad nam je rekao da smo u postupku za imf nismo mogli vjerovati.  Evo uspjelo nam je ,i sad smo najsretniji . o emocijama mogo bi pisat sto dana,  zato nikad ljudi ne gubite nadu...   :D

----------


## DaRe

želio bih samo upozoriti sve parove,partnere,a pogotovo muškarce.
Ne dozvolite da vam žena ne miruje ako je rizićna trudnoča!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ne slušajte njezine mame i tate!
Svadbe,kolinje.....nek odhebu svi...!Kad se djete rodi,onda se sve stigne napraviti!!!!!!!!!!!
U međuvremenu stignete na večeru i podpisati kaj treba!
DALJE-PAZITE KOD KOJEG ILI KOJE STE GINEKOLOGINJE-KO ILI KOJA PRATI TRUDNOĆU-
Ako posumnjate da ginekologinja nije sposobna ili nije stručna,ne popuštajte ženi....mora mjenjati ginekologinju....!(Interesantno-još brani žena ginekologicu koja nije  posumnjala na preeklampsiju-jako ubrzan puls,visoki tlak,jako otečene noge itd.)Kad je žena stigla u bolnicu,več je bilo kasno.Ali u bolnici je ginekologica odmah postavila sumnju na preeklampsiju.A ja skoro ostao bez žene i djece.
Proučite moguče-simptome bolesti u trudnoči(ja nisam).
Sad jesam!!!Kasno!Ostali smo bez prvorođene-mrtvorođene bebe,druga živorođena jako kritično.
Žena,nije dobro,mogla umrijeti kod poroda.
Samo želim reči...
žene...niste uvjek najpametnije...
muškarci....ne veselite se previše...
ostanite bistre glave i ako treba lupite po stolu i zaštitite ženu i nerođenu djecu...ja nisam---popustio sam ženi i prepustio se veselju.....
a vidi me sad...život me nije mazio pa ću preživjeti i tješiti ženu...ali budučnost.....ko zna.....

----------


## DaRe

:Heart:  da  :Heart:  
bili smo u Zg,Mb i Pragu.
IVF.
U Pragu uspjelo iz prve.
Upozorili nas u Pragu da nas ginekologinja/og mogu 
zahebati ako nisu dovoljno strčni kod vođenja trudniče.
Znači nismo prvi.
A moguče je i da je jednostavno tako moralo biti.A meni je teško da mi oče prsa raznesti.

----------


## vlatkapeno

Ja ( PCOS ,bez ovulacija , hiperinzulinemija 
MBM ( asthenozoospermija 50/50 ) 

Moja prića o dugo sanjanom majćinstvu zapoćinje 22.11.2004 . Vraćala sam se sa endokrinološkog pregleda u Vinofradskoj gdje su mi rekli da moram trošiti diane 35  dugotrajno zbog cisti na jajnicima  uz dodatak gluformina zbog inzulinske rezistencije . Prolazila sam ulicom Sv.Duh  i odjednom sam osjetila neku čudnu energiju kao da me netko gura uz briejg . praćena tom nekom energijom johu nemogu ni danas obijesniti došla sma do varata Odjela za ljećenje neplodnosti . Ulazim u čekaonicu  i predajem sestri J. papire neznajući koga trebam taržiti . Sestar J, me pogledala je papire i pitala što mi treba , ja joj kažem da trebam sa neki mpoprićati .Uputila me k dr.B kojeg sma taj dan ćekala gotovo poal dana 
Konaćno upoznajem dr.B . Uzima moje papire upučuje me u oordinaciju , pita me što trebam , dali želi bebicu . Ja mu korz suze odgovaram da želim bebicu viuše nego išta . Dogovrili sve što treba napraviti od pretraga . Kada sam skupila svu hrpu nalaza 28.11.2004 dolazim kod njega na dogovor za dalje . Krenuli smo sa AIH metodom , na žalost nismo uspijeli ostvariti moju toliko željenu trudnoću . Bila sma pripremljena da ta metoda neće baš dati rezultate . Nakon neuspiejlog 
AIH tražim moišljenje  Dr . Kupešić .Njezina konstatacija nakon uvida u naše nalaze je bila IVF . Ponovo odlazim kod Dr. B sa usmenom predajom Dr. Kupešić o pokušaju IVF-a , na što on pristaje . 
Prvi IVF u stimuliranom ciklusu rađen je 01.02.2006 na žalost trudnoća nije ostvarena . U međuvremenu ja se bacila na istraživanje i pronalaženja riješenaj svog PCOS-a i dolazim do ovrijal drillinga .Nosim isprint Dr.B , on uzima moje nalaze i na konzilajrnom stavlja moj da se tako izrazim slućaj na stol i moj prijjedlog o drillingu  , konzili odobrava zahvat. Ovarijal drilling ućinjen u 6. mjesecu  pod vodstvom Dr.M .Kerner 
22.11.2006 krećem na svoj drugi IVF .Punkcija 29.11 dobivene dvije stanice jedna izvrsna druga malo manje .05.12.2006 vraćena jedna blastica .Period od transfera do bete provela sma mirujući . 18.12 radila Betu koja je iznosila 870 . Sva u šoku i nevjerici javljam muži radisnu vijest na moju žalost njemu je to bila loša vijest . 
Prvi uzv kod dr.B bio je jako emocionalan vidjeti moju malu toliko željenu mrvicu . Trudnoća protiče uredno sve do 6 mjeseca kada mi je diajgnosticirana supsticijska pneumonija . Nakon toga dogodila mi se nesreća zbog koje sam završila na odjelu aptologija trudnoća gdje sam provela malo manje od mjesec dana zbog hematoma na posteljici . 
Dr.Habek me otpušta kući zbog lagane depresuje i s obzirom da je trudnoča nastavljena urednim tokom . 18.08 Zaprimljena sam u bolnicu radi dovršenja trudnoće carskim rezom . Vikend sma provela na odjelu patologija trudnoća . Ponedjeljak 20.08 .u 11.23  rođen je moj Jan-Renato  
moj PROJEKT kako ga je nazvao moj sada bivši muž .

----------


## sretna35

Nepopravljiva romantičarka iliti „ne odustajem dok je jajeta u meni“

Kada sam se išla vjenčati unazad 12 (slovima:dvanaest) godina svi su se tome čudili. Najčešća postavljana pitanja su bila: „Jesi li trudna?“ ili „Kupujete stan?!“ Ništa od toga nije bilo. Jednostavno smo se moj dragi i ja voljeli i željeli smo imati djecu kao prirodan nastavak naše velike životne ljubavi.  Ljudi oko nas nisu posustajali s pitanjima. Bože, da li smo mi posljednji romatičari koji smatraju da je zajednički život nešto što vrijedi; razmišljala sam u sebi čudeći se čuđenju svih oko nas, prijatelja, kumova, poznanika. Nismo se obazirali na rat i poraće, na siromaštvo, na nedostatak stalnih i dobro plaćenih poslova...iako su nas svi upozoravali na to.

Nismo previše razmišljali o tome kako to da u 7 godina veze koliko smo zajedno bili prije braka s nikada nije dogodila trudnoća iako se uopće nismo čuvali. Nekako smo to pripisivali činjenici da nismo planirali trudnoću i ciljali baš plodne dane već živjeli zajedno i spontano. Odmah po sklapanju braka smo malo intenzivinije nastojali postati roditelji, opet, bez nekog velikog planiranja, nanovno je buknuo žar ljubavi (prvi smo madrac strgali već nakon godinu dana). A nakon godinu dana razočarenja iz mjeseca u mjesec, sa svakim menstrualnim krvarenjem krvarila su i naša srca. Odlučili smo napraviti prve pretrage. Ishod je bio nepovoljan moj muž: olisgoasthenoteratozoospermia, dakle, ima ih malo i prilično su nepokretni, uz to blesavi „plivaju u suprotnom smjeru od poželjnog za začeće“ i dosta ih je „abnormalnih“. Bože može li biti gore?, pomislila sam. Naravno da može i moje su pretrage pokazale da imam nekih poteškoća, odnosno da nemam pravu ovulaciju svaki mjesec. Preporuka liječnika je bila odmah otići po stručnu pomoć, i još k tome dodatak znam vam ja jednog doktora tamo trebali bi dati 500 DM i odmah idete u postupak, a ovako će vas razvlačiti po pretragama.

E, da , da sam ja znala što je to postupak i još više da sam bila spremna platiti nekakav novac na ruke unaprijed nekom liječniku, pa čak i za ostvarenje svojeg najvećeg sna to nisam. Još mi nije rekao ni kojem liječniku. Ma što god. Međutim, kod mene tinja još prevelika nada da ćemo bez liječničke pomći ostvariti roditeljstvo i to unatoč i usprkos nepovoljnim nalazima. Igrom slučaja dobivam stipendiju za školvanje u inozemstvu i budući sam negdje čula da često nakon fizičkog razdavajanja partnera dolazi do željene trudnoće sva puna nade odlazim na školovanje u Nizozemsku. Međutim, ćorak, to je još samo jedan mit koji vlada na bespućima potpomognute oplodnje.

Stvarno nemamo više što čekati, ali ja osluškujem svoje srce, raspitujem se o klinikama koje nude pomoć. Sva sam u nekom grču nepovjerenja, pa tko će se za mene založiti: nemam poznatih liječnika, nemam novca, nemam roditelje na položaju. Glava puna briga.

Iz više usta dobivam preporuku da su na Vuku Vrhovcu super i da će mi rado pomoći. I tako nakon 7 godina veze i 7 godina braka u studenom 2004. ruku pod ruku sa suprugom treperećih srca i olovnih nogu idem put Vuka Vrhovca. Informacije, porta: „Gdje je humana reprodukcija?!“ Drugi kat, lift, izlazimo: gužva neopisiva, neki pričaju, jedni idu amo drugi tamo, ništa ne razumijem. Srce bubnja bam, bam još čvršće suprug i ja stišćemo ruke. Nekako na prijamnom šalteru ispipamo da suprug treba andrološku obradu (3 spermiograma od ranije, svo govore isto, ali to nije dovoljno izgleda). On se javlja u labos, a meni se učini da ugledam poznato lice  dr. Lučingera iz novina i onako bez reda: „Dobar dan, dali ste vi dr. Lučinger? Jesam, ja sam. Pa eto kad bih mogla k vama na pregled. Danas, kaže on i doda da nije gužva. E, ako ovo nije gužva što onda jest? Javite se sestrama! Sestrama? Gdje? On pokaže rukom i ja vidim dugačka linija pacijentica pred vratima male sobe i čekam. Budući je već otvoren karton radi supruga kažu da samo pričekam, malo čekam, nšta ne razumijem ... samo čekam. Polako se prazne hodnici i ja dolazim na red. Kratak razgovor: 8 godina braka, ne čuvaju se od početka. Uglavnom zdrava. Idemo skidajte se. Da se skinem? Pitam pripremljena samo na razgovor. Ma možemo mi razgovarati kaže doc, ali ono što me zanima to ne mogu vidjeti iz razgovora. E, da, skidam se sva zbunjena, a da sam samo znala koliko ću se još puta skinuti u istoj kabini valjda bih odmah od muke zaplakala. Prilikom pregleda još već šok jer je uslijedilo pitanje liječnika: „Zašto mi ne vjerujete, ja želim da mi vjerujere.“ Zar mi se na čelu vidi da sam sva puna straha, grča i nepovjerenja? Jajnici, jajovodi, maternica sve u redu. Idemo u postupak kad bude dovršena androloška obrada supruga javite se. A androloška obrada nikad gotova, još jedan spermiogram, pa punkcija, pa biokemijska analiza ejakulata i tako je došao svibanj, a postupak zakazan za studeni. Dakle, od dolaska na kliniku do 1. postupka prošla jeravno godina dana i da više nisam 33 već 34 godine stara.

Ali jako se veselim tom prvom postupku, puna nade i veselja isčekujem tih šest mjeseci od svibnja do studenog i mislim 24 godine super su to godine sada ćemo mi to odmah riješiti. Jesam se načekala u životu, ali evo uskoro će jesen i tada ću biti trudna, konačno, yesssss...

Došao je dugočekani studeni, 3 dc provela čekajući čitav dan pred doktorovima vratima. Bio je još k tome uredovni dan na poslu (dan kada se primaju stranke), a ja obećala šefici da ću se brzo vratiti, čim obavim kod doktora. To brzo se pretvorilo u čitav dan, ja gotovo proplakala pred vratima jer nisam shvaćala zašto neke žene odmah dolaze i odlaze, zašto su neke bile pregledane rano ujutro, kamo je to doktor otišao u onu malu sobicu i nije se pojavio nekoliko sati. Zašto ja čekam i čekam i čekam. (nažalost sve sam to jako dobro uspjela naučiti u narednih 4 godine i prestala se čuditi). Na rubu suza šaljem sms prijateljici i dobivam odgovor:“Misli pozitivno:“ U tom času bivam pozvana, dobivam protokol i krećem po svoje prvo dijete. Na posao uspijevam stići pred sam kraj radnog vremena, provučem se pored portira i nešto promucam šefici. Koliko sam energije, veselja, nade i očekivanja položila u taj prvi postupak maštajući o trudnoći i o bebi. Uslijedila je punkcija i dobili smo 5 jajnih stanica. Nakon dva dana uslijedio je prvi šok, oplodile su se tri. Pa kako to nisam znala da se i to može dogoditi. Slijedeći dan naručena na transfer, dakle, 3. dan po oplodnji, osjećam se vrlo svečano, pa uskoro ću biti trudnica kad ono slijedi slijedeći šok. Transfer nije moguće obaviti iz tehničkih razloga, osjećam velike bolove kod pokušaja transfera. Vraćaju me u predsalu daju mi sredstva za smirenje i opuštanje i svi odlaze. Zovem muža i pokušavam mu objasniti. Vraća se doktor i sestre ponovno pokušavamo transfer ali ne ide. Odgađa se transfer, a moja tri embrija se zamrzavaju. To je bilo dno, oblačim se, dolazi suprug, plačem...suze samo liju.... jecam. Zajedno odlazimo na razgovor k doktoru i on nam pojašnjava situaciju, nije mogao proći ušće maternice. Još tri dana nakon toga ne mogu presttai plakati. Vjetar vije šareno otpalo lišće, a ja šetam sama i plačem.

Slijedi novi pregled a potom i dogovor za operaciju: dilatacija + polipektomija. Nije sve baš prošlo jednostavno, prvo odlazim na dogovor liječniku u KB Merkur čije se poruke uglavnom svode na slijedeće: da još nisam rodila, da bi mogla iskrvariti, nikad ne roditi, dobiti tešku infekciju, njega tužiti i sl. U suzama se vraćam dr. Lučingeru koji ponovno uzima stvar u svoje ruke i dogovara mi pregled u KB Sestara milosrdnica, gdje odmah na pregledu dogovaram operaciju. Osjećam ogromnu zahvalnost prema doktoru, a on na moj upit kako ću mu se odužiti odgovara rodit ćete. Mislim da sam se otprilike tada zaljubila u njega.
Histeroskopija i polipektomija prošle u najboljem redu, odmah sam bila otpuštena kući i dva ciklusa nakon toga krećem na svoj prvi FET. Koje uzbuđenje i veselje, odradili smo i operaciju, sada je sve Ok i sada ću biti trudna. Uradili smo probni transfer i sve ide super. Jupppiii, već se vidim u trudničkoj garderobi, a pomalo sanjam i bebicu. Novo razočeranje slijedi 14 dana nakon transfera jer beta je negativna manja od 0,1. Kako je to moguće, 14 dana sam uglavnom mirovala, bila na bolovanju, sve sam lijekove uzimala onako kako su mi rekli. Šta je krenulo krivo, nije moguće, zamijenili su epruveticu s krvi. Kupujem i test za trudnoću, najkvaliteniji i najskuplji i on pokazuje minus, a ja ga bacam u smeće. Teško je dragog pogledati u oči, još mu je teže ispričati kako se osjećam. Tražim od njega podršku, a u stvari i on je sam treba. Najteže je sresti mamu, dragog, buraza, odmah mi se plače. Znam da ima i gorih stvari u životu i da mi je tek 35 i da imam vremena. Sve ja to znam, ali srce ipak krvari. Imamo i pravo na još svije besplatne stimulacije na teret HZZO-a. Ovaj put smo platili samo odmrzavanje tj. 1250 kn.
Očito se nisam dobro pripremila i gotovo išta ne znam o postupcima. Čitam brošuru „Čudesne bebe“ i saznajem za Rode i počinjem virkati na Forum. Ne prijavljujem se još. Sada znam puno više o toj čarobnoj implantaciji, a nažalost saznajem da je na nju jako teško i utjecati i kada bi liječnici riješili pitanje implantacije embrija onda bi zauvijek i riješili pitanje nepolodnosti i netko bi zbog toga vjerovatno dobio i Nobelovu nagradu. U jesen 2006. odrađujem i svoju drugu stimulaciju. Rezultati su ovaj put izvrsni: 16 stanica, 15 oplođenih, 12 blastocisti. Dvije izvrsne vraćene, 10 zamrznuto u 3 paketića. Šanse za trudnoću velike. Rezultat jedno veliko ništa. Odrađena i tri FET-a rezultat još uvijek ništa, suze se mjere u galonima. Sve više sam na Forumu i početkom 2007. izlazim iz forumske ilegale i postajem sjetna 35. Sve što sam saznala o MPO-u saznala sam na Forumu; cure beskrajno vam hvala. U proljeće 2007. odrađujem i svoju treću stimulaciju, rezultati porazni; od 12 stanica oplođeno samo 5, a embriji su slabe kvalitete, svih 5 vaćeno, rezultat još jedno veliko ništa. Počinjem razmišljati o imunologiji, koagulaciji, tražim pretrage, odlazim primarijusu Duiću. Sve sam više aktivna na Forumu. Počinju i prve zajedničke kave, upoznajem naše forunmske legende, žene koje se bore za bebu dugi niz godina, čak i puno dulje od mene, a ne odustaju i ne plaču kao ja plačipi..a. Uskoro mojim rokovnicima i imenicama dominiraju imena suborki s foruma i suborki koje nisu na forumu. Upoznajem tu i svojeg frizera, trgovca, soboslikara.

Razmišljam i o tome gdje bih mogla otići u inozemstvo, svi govore u Mariboru ima jako puno uspjeha. Sve svoje nade usmjeravam na Maribor. Više od mjesec dana uporno zovem pokušavajući dobiti termin za konzultacije; ja ne uspjevam pa mi pomaže kuma i uz njezinu pomoć  dobivam termin za svibanj 2007. Na konzultacijama dobivam termin za postupak lipanj 2008. Bože, pa tko će toliko čekati, tada ću već biti 37. U međuvremenu rješavam još jednu stimulaciju u Zagrebu, sada već plaćam lijkove cca 4500 kn, ajde može se preživjeti. Opet ništa!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Plaćam još poneki prirodnjak cca 3.500 sve u nadi da ću ostvariti konačno tu dugo očekivanu trudnoću. Rezultati bete uvijek nemilosrdni – negativni, najnegativniji, manji od 0,1. Suze više i ne spominjem. Moj dragi na to drugačije gleda, nekako muški, sve je to eksperiment, šanse za neuspjeh su puno veće nego za uspijeh, čemu plakati još nam nitko nije rekao da je gotovo. Oko mene same trudnice. Rijetko koja žena koju sam upoznala na hodnicima naše male klinike nije već rodila ili barem ostvarila trudnoću. Jednom sam jedina imala negatvinu betu u čitavoj svojoj grupi s transfera. Više  i ne očekujem pozitivnu, ali idem dalje jer sam zajedno sa suprugom donijela odluku: „ne odustajem dok je jajeta u meni“. Prijateljice me slušaju i puštaju me da plačem, one su već sve rodile. Već su rodili svi oni koji su se silno čudili nama što se vjenčavamo, a nisam ni trudna, niti smo kupili stan. Mnogima od njih se desilo, a baš im nije trebalo tada. 

Posao ne spominjem, tamo me više nitko ne razumije i nema trunke empatičnosti za mene. Nerviraju ih moja izbivanja, moja bolovanja. Dovoljno je da okrenem leđa pa da čujem šapat. Kolegama se ne da podmetati leđa, a ja i tako nikako da ostanem trudna. Za izlaske radi folikulometrija više i ne pitam, samo odem. Najteže mi se vratiti na posao nakon neuspješnog postupka i osjećati one sažaljive poglede na sebi bez tona. I gledati gomilu nerješenih spisa na stolu i slušati tužbalice korisnika nezadovljnih jer moraju čekati svoj red. Hej, hello čuje li netko mene. Jednu romatičnu ludu koja je odlučila biti majka nepovoljnim okolnostima i sudbini usprkos. Jednu romantičnu ludu silno zaljubljenu u svog mužića i koji imaju samo jednu veliku želju. Čini mi se, malo tko me čuje, samo moje Rode, one su uvijek uz mene i odmah odgovaraju na svako pitanje.

U veljači 2008. nakon još jednog neuspješnog priodnjaka na kojem nisam ni došla do transfera uzimam pauzu do odlasaka u Maribor u lipnju. Radim samo pretrage, skupe, dosadne pretrage. Uputnice, uputnice, nisu dobre, mijenjaj, naručuj se čekaj. Nalazi uglavnom OK, povišen je homocistein; kako to riješti saznala opet na Forumu od svoje drage uporne folna + B12. Za mjesec i pol dana, nalaz je u normali. Super sada smo i to riješili. Radi koagulacijskih nalaza aspirin 100 i to uzimamo redovno. I idemo dalje, opet s pogledom u nebo jer stiže Maribor. A tamo su skoro svi uspjeli pa čak i oni koji su imali vrlo slabe rezultate stimulacija u Zagrebu i prvi puta dočekali blastociste. Tamo ću uspjeti. Nažalost jezivo su poskupili. Postupak cca 2000 € (za to smo štedjeli 2-3 godine), a lijekovi 6000 kn to ćemo na rate tu kod nas. Benzin i cestarine još cca 200 €, ali nema veze sada ćemo konačno biti trudni, s 37 nema veze. Kupujem knjigu Ne osjećam se prestara za mamu, odlična je. Ovo s Mariborom čak ima i nekih prednosti jer ne moram rano na folikulometrije, već polsijepodne iza 5. Nitko ne zna da sam u postupku, odradim čitav dan i onda za tili čas eto nas u Mb. Za period nakon transfera uzimam godišnji pa i tako je ljeto tu, a ja ću nakon godišnjeg lijepo na čuvanje trudnoće. U stimuliranom postupku dobivam 14 stanica od toga 11 zrelih dogovor je da na transfer dođem u subotu. U utorak poslijepodne slijedi novi šok, telefonski poziv iz Maribora, od 11 stanica oplođene su samo tri stanice, transfer sutra u srijedu. Ne mogu vjerovati. Zar u Mariboru gdje su mnogi uspjeli i gdje imaju odlične statistike? Da li je sve ipak ružan san? Odlučim da nema brige i da idem tamo s podignutom glavom. Odlučim da ću postaviti neka oštra pitanja što se dogodilo s oplodnjom mojih stanica jer do sada sam uvijek imala bolju uspješnost oplodnje. Međutim, tamo me dočeka širok osmjeh prof. Vlasiavljevića i pitanje da li želite jednu ili dvije bebe. Moram priznati da ne razumijem. Ako vratimo dva zametka bit će trudnoća, ako vratimo sva tri najvjerojatnije će biti blizanačka trudnoća, kaže on. Dragi i ja se pogledom dogovorimo da uzimamo sva tri, oni su odlični, kaže profesor bit ćete trudni. Kao neporavljivoj romatičarki ovo mi je bilo dovoljno da zaboravim sva pitanja koja sam smišljala tijekom vožnje do Maribora po odvratnoj kiši i nevremenu i da zaboravim svu dosadašnju gorčinu. I da zaboravim da sam novcem uloženim u postupak mogla promijeniti većinu pomalo ostarjelog namještaja u stanu. Bit će namještaja, uvijek, a vrijeme za bebicu je sada. Nakon transfera koji je obavljen poslijepodne, a prije njega i kupnja u shopping centru krećemo sretni za Zagreb s našim blizancima. Nebo je potpuno vedro nakon oluje i sunce sja: bit će oni Sunčana i Vedran razmišljam ja i samo se smještim...sretna i opuštena kao rijetko kada.

Šok je uslijedio 11 dana po transferu, kada sam prokrvarila i to prvi puta pod Utrogestanima otakako sam u postupcima. Na svoju sam ruku povisila dozu Utrogestana i propisala si strogo mirovanje i na taj način samo odgodila neminovno... beta 0.76. Opet ništa, potrošena ušteđevina, godišnji odmor. Najteže je ipak je bilo pogledati dragoga u oči i shvatiti da i Maribor nije čudesan već samo uspješan, ali eto u mojem slučaju se pokazao kao nepovoljnija opcija od starog dobrog Vuka. Tamo sam već odavno skužila red u neredu i stekla status starog pacijenta koji je ipak imao malu prednost kod čekanja. Znam da su neke nove žene koje nisu ništa razumjele (kao i ja na početku) i koje su se čudom čudile kako se tamo odvijaju stvari bile ljute i ovim im se putem ispričavam, a najviše od svega im želim da ne steknu status starog pacijenta i da ostanu trudne prije nego išta skuže. I prije nego što s doktorom postanu prave prijateljice. I prije nego osjete težinu gorčine i razočaranja i fizičke boli u onoj maloj sali gdje se odvijaju punkcije i transferi. I prije nego što se preko nekoliko puta budu tiskale s cca 20-ak žena na ona 4 kreveta u predsali. I smijale se i plakale s njima. I prije nego saznaju datume rođendana doktora i sestara i brojno stanje njihovih obitelji. I prije nego ostare i osijede (ja npr. imam 60% sijedih vlasi). I prije nego što se sve želje svedu samo na jednu : ŽELIM DIJETE!

Dakle s 4 godine intezivnog MPO staža, s dvanaestak nesupješnih transfera, s cca dvadesetak kg više nego na početku tog staža i još uvijek s velikom neispunjenom željom i odlukom da idem dalje „dok je jajeta u meni“, ali i s jednim novim mirom koji je stigao iz spoznaje da mogu raditi što god, imati super uredne nalaze, dobru volju, dobre embrije, dobrog doktora punog humora i razumijevanja ne mogu ostati trudna sve dok se to ne desi i uz novi nick sretna35 krećem u nove pobjede na dobrom starom Vuku u jesen 2008. Nije se moj doc ljutio na mene, ali mi je ipak rekao da nisam trebala trošiti teško stečene novce u Mariboru jer sve što meni treba ima i na Vuku i samo je pitanje trenutka kada će doći do trudnoće. I da je on mislio da trebam ići negdje drugdje po pomoć da bi mi to on prvi rekao. Ja sam njemu rekla  da sam uvijek bila zdovoljna uslugom i tretmanom na klinici, ali da sam nakon niza neuspjeha imala potrebu probati i nešto drugo. I tako smo krenuli iz početka: listopad – pobjegle dvije stanice u potpunom prirodnjaku, studeni upecane tri stanice nastale u prirodnjaku s klomifenom,  transfer tri dobra embrija, rezultat ništa. Veljača, prirodnjak uz klomifen, 2 stanice, dva super embrija. Transfer dva dobra embrija treći dan po oplodnji 23. 2. 2009. Beta 457, druga beta 948, treća beta 33 906, srce kuca s 6+4/7. Danas smo 23+2/7 i maleni Vedran lupko stalno lupa u maminoj buši. I sve smo zaboravili, sve ružno što je bilo i samo se molimo da bude OK s mamom i sa mnom. Šampanjac je puknul već nakon prve bete, i tu su nazdravili mama i tata, bake i djed, ujak i ujna i moji bratići (sa sokom od jabuke naravno).
 I mislili smo da suza više nema, ali one ipak padaju dok Vedran i ja pišemo ove redove, gdje su li se samo bile skrile.

Dio tih suza je naravno i zbog drugih žena koje još nisu uspjele postati trudnice i mame unatoč svim naporima koje ulažu, i zbog autističnih, krajnje neempatičnih političara koji uskraćuju nama običnima ono što sebi dozvoljavaju i zbog još sto čuda koja ne štimaju. A dio tih suza je i od ganuća jer imamo jedni druge, jer se brinemo jedni za druge i jer činimo sve kako bi nesklone vjetrove okrenuli u svoju korist. Jer dobar vjetar u leđa nam treba. I jer imamo dušu... još uvijek ... jer je nismo izgubili... i jer smo humanisti romantičari...jer ne odustajemo dok je jajeta u nama i jer ćemo uspjeti jer su naše želje tako obične i tako nesebične...imati dijete za koje ćemo se brinuti i čvrsto na prsa privinuti unatoč i usprkos.......................................

Srdačno vaša nekad sjetna danas sretna Nataša mama to be.

----------


## tara mc

Naša priča je započela još mojim prvim menstruacijama. One nisu bile redovite i kad se ni nakon dvije godine nisu ustabilile ustanovili smo da imam policistične jajnike (kako je moja doktorica rekla "nalik na pašku čipku"). 
Bila sam na kontracepcijskim tabletama do prve godine braka kada smo moj dragi i ja odlučili poraditi na našoj bebici. Odmah smo krenuli kod privatnija jer sam pretpostavljala da neće to ići tako jednostavno. Menstruaciju mi više nije mogao izazvati ni klomifen. Nakon svih pretraga ustanovljeno je da imam povišen prolaktin (13x viši od normale) i da ga uzrokuje mikroadenon u hipofizi. Dobro, bar znamo što je uzrok, ali kako ga riješiti bilo je pitanje. Većina hiperprolaktinaša problem riješava bromergonom, ali ne i ja. Sada je bio samo nekih 7 puta viši. Prešli smo na dostineks, puno skuplju verziju, koja se naručuje iz Njemačke, ali za pravi cilj ništa nije skupo. 
Nakon desetaka negativnih testova, već sam lagano klonula duhom, doktor bi me svaki put podizao svojim ohrabrenjima, čovjek osim što je izvrstan ginekolog treba mu dati diplomu i iz psihologije. 
Nakon 2 godine borbe moj neprijatelj NO 1 je pao, sada je bio samo duplo viši od normale. Sada me na to razdoblje podsjećaju puna ladica bočica koje čuvam, ne zanam ni ja zašto...
U listopadu prošle godine odlučili smo krenuti žešće u akciju jer moji jajnici su i dalje bili tvrdoglavi i prirodni ciklus je bio za nas SF. Krenula je priprema za AIH. Čula sam da su hormoni u stimulaciji menopurom 10 puta gori nego u trudnoći, nisam vjerovala, ali je istina. Sama sam se pikala i bila vrlo hrabra, opet, sve za viši cilj.  Nakom stvaranja folikula doktor nas je ostavio da probamo prirodno, ali nište. Razočarenje. Oper menopur, opet prirodno, i opet ništa. To je bilo u 11. mj. Ja sam valjda od svih tih hormona pukla i odlučila odmoriti se od svega i u pola mjeseca nažicala dragoga da odemo rođacima u Ameriku za božićne i novogodišnje praznike. Uspjela sam organizirati put u pola mjeseca i otputovali smo. Bili su to praznici koje ćemo pamtiti cijeli život.
Nakon povratka i povratka na posao, dogovorila sam termin kod doktora da nastavimo gdje smo stali. 2. 2. 2010. ulazim ja u ordinaciju i doktor me kao iz topa pita kako se osjećam i da mu nekako čudno izgledam. Dok se pripremam za pregled ja ga pitam da kako čudno. on mi odgovori kao da sam trudna. "Dajte, nemojte me zafrkavati, pa nemoguće je da sam trudna!" Krećemo na ultrazvuk kad odjednom doktor kaže "Evo ga, što sam ja rekao, bebač je tu"  i okreće mi monitor. Ja sva zbunjena, ne mogu vjerovati što vidim i čujem, naime bila sam trudna već 11 tjedana. Sestra je odmah otišla po moga dragoga koji me kao i svaki put strpljivo čekao ispred ordinacije. Ulazi on i sav zbunjen ne može vjerovati prizoru koji je zatekao. Suze, nevjerica, puse i ono malo srce koje kuca snažno i ispunjava sobu toplinom u srećom...
Ovo je bio najbolji način za saznati da si trudan, bez testića, bez iščekivanja bete...
Dalje je sve išlo glatko, trudnoća kao iz snova, ni jednom nisam povratila, da nemam trbuha ne bih ni znama da sam trudna, a sada brojimo zadnjih 5 tjedana do velikog dana kada ćemo postati nečiji mama i tata.
Možda nije naš problem bio tako velik, ali za nas je bio najveći, prepreka za ostvarenje najvećeg sna većine bračnih parova, djeteta. Treba biti uporan i pronaći osobu, doktora kojem ćeš u potpunosti vjerovati i prepustiti se. Ne smiješ klonuti duhom i jako je bitno imati zaklon i stijenu koja će te čuvati od svega što će te na tom putu zateći. Ta stijena je meni bio moj suprug koji je cijelo vrijeme bio uz mene i davao mi do znanja da sam najpoželjnija i najljepša na svijetu, čak i onda kada sam bila na rubu suza i živaca. 
Ne moraju svi znati kroz što prolazite, stvorite si svoj svijet i uživajte u svakom trenutku i ne dopustite da vas neka poznaničina neplanirana trudnoća baci u očaj. Živite punim plućima i nemojte ništa propuštati u životu jer će možda baš tad jedan mali anđel reći "Gle, ovo dvoje su baš zanimljivi i bili bi super roditelji" i odluči vas posjetiti kad to najmanje očekujete  :Smile: .

----------


## laky

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSUygBadSPY
nasa curica :Smile:

----------


## BHany

*Počistila sam ovaj topic od komentara...da nam ostanu samo prekrasne priče.

Hoćemo li nastaviti ovdje skupljati sretne priče (ili video uratke) na jednom mjestu?

Pišite! Veselim se novim pričama.*

----------


## cuty2

*EVO I MOJE PRIČE UKRATKO*
Nakon duge veze napokon stupamo u brak i naravno počinjemo raditi na bebici,vratili se s medenog i krajem mjeseca menga kasni super ja test trudna sam !!!
Ali na uvz doktorica nikako nevidi srčeko da kuca ni vrečicu samo sjenu na ljevoj strani,več je bila 4+2 tjedna trudnoća i pošalje me na uvz malo bolji.Ja tamo i onda ni manje ni više vanmaterična u ljevom jajovodu po hitnom postupku operirana i jajovod uklonjen a desni slabo prohodan.
Naručena odmah nakon 3 mj na hsg kad tam desni skroz zaćepljen i ja na ivf-u završim tri mj nakon toga.
Tamo 4 neuspjela pokušaja u kojem sam samo jednom dobila jajnu stanicu a tri puta ovulirala i niš.Pripreme krenu za 1 mjesec i dođem svojoj doktorici da ponovim papu i napravi mi uvz bezveze čist da vidi, a tamio neka sjena na endometriju nije joj pravilan i pošalje me privatnicinu zg na sis 3d uvz.
I evo me u zg na 3d sis-u i doktorica oduševljena mojim nalazima hormana pa nadalje tako i muževim, ja na stol i da sve ok kaže ona meni proču kontrastom kroz jajovod ja ono grč ne opet bollll KAD ONO PROŠAO JE KONTRAST JAJOVOD VAM JE PROHODAN,šok nevjerica kaže morate se opustiti vi ste u grču od svega i jednostavno se i on stisne s vama vidjela mi je na desnoj strani i zgrčenu maternicu to je sve u vašoj glavi.
Eto šta reći sad sam doma i pokušavam prirodno zanijeti, što nisam pokušavala sve ovo vrijeme zbog moguče vanmaterične,eto drage mojee šta reći isplatilo se dati koju kunu više hvala bogu !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## talia7

Ja sam mislila da ću ja tu svoju priču sama napisati, maštala sam o tome kako ću podijeliti radost sa curama s kojima sam dijelila probleme, iskustva, radosti, padove, savijete.... i sve ostalo. Onda su skoro sve moje cure zatrudnile i preselile se na druge teme i ja sam bila presretna zbog njih. I godine su prolazile, ovakve i onakve, čini mi se već se nekoliko generacija prošetalo ovom temom i na sreću se brzo preselilo na trudnoću, pelene i autosjedalice. 
No, onda je posve neočekivano, jer u životu dosta je toga neočekivanog  :Wink:  jedna druga sasvim slučajna divna žena na svom blogu napisala moju priču. Ne mogu odoljeti da je ne podijelim sa vama novim curama koje su sad na forumu, a možda i onim "starim" koje vikaju (poput mene) na ovu temu. 

http://jedanfrajeribidermajer.com/ro...dine/#comments

----------


## Samanta

Evo da i ja napišem svoju priču. Sve je počelo kada sam imala 20.godina. Nakon dugotrajnih problema s upalama i bolovima,ustanovljeno je da imam začepljene jajovode i na jednom cistu veličine 6.cm. Bilo je divno ljetno jutro,sunčano i toplo,kada sam se probudila u bolničkoj sobi nakon operacije u kojoj su mi izvadili jajovod. Drugi je bio začepljen i "mrtav". Doktor mi je rekao:"žao mi je,ali vi nećete moći imati djece..." Bila sam slomljena i činilo mi se da mi se cijeli svijet srušio...  Ostala sam u bolnici tjedan dana i nisam znala kako dalje,šta i kome,kuda. Bezbroj pitanja,a nigdje odgovora. Ukratko,prošla je cijela godina dok muž i ja nismo posjetili mpo doktore i krenuli u bitku. Puna straha,nisam znala hoću li ikada imati djece koju sam toliko željela. I jednog dana je postupak uspio. Bilo je ljeto,a moj test je pokazivao dvije debele crtice  :Smile:  Bila sam presretna,nisam mogla vjerovati! Nakon vađenja bete,terapije i mirovanja,počeli su prvi problemi u trudnoći. Naime,nosila sam blizance i već u 2.mj.trudnoće sam počela krvariti,a u 6.mj.sam se već počela otvarati. Tako da sam skoro cijelu trudnoću preležala,šta doma,šta u bolnici. Ali,nema veze! Isplatilo se jer sam na svijet donijela dva predivna dečka,moje anđele,moje sreće najveće!!!  :Smile: 
Žalosti me kada vidim koliko parova se bori s ovakvim problemima. A znam koliko ih to boli. Koliko patnje,straha,stresa...
Od sveg srca vam svima želim da i vi postanete roditelji!!! Jer to je nešto najljepše na svijetu  :Smile:

----------


## medonija

_Najprije sam prije par dana stavila post na Odbrojavanje, da malo dam optimizma čekalicama i brojalicama, pa me jedna forumašica uputila da bi mogla i ovdje staviti..._

26.11.2014.

 Prije točno dvije godine, na današnji dan oko 9-10h, vraćene su mi dvije mrvice na čuvanje… Prvi postupak… dobili smo samo 5 jajnih stanica… samo 2 su se oplodile… nitko nije bio previše optimističan, osim mene… Nakon transfera drA mi je rekao Mi smo svoje napravili, što se nas tiče vi ste trudni, na što sam mu odgovorila, Pa naravno! I što se mene tiče, ja sam trudna! 
Uslijedili su predugi dani čekanja i nadanja, maženja buše i razgovora s mojim „bebicama“… Stalno sam sve u obitelji ispravljala na množinu, nekako nisam mogla izgovorit u jednini „beba“ … 
Postalo mi je sumnjivo kad sam ujutro u 8 za doručak napravila i pojela pole krumpira, 20dag špeka i glavicu luka  i nikad u životu mi ništa nije bilo tako fino!… više nisam mogla čekati vađenje bete i drugo jutro sam popiškila plus velik ko kuća!!! 
 2-3 dana kasnije, nakon vađenja bete, kad sam ušla u ordinaciju kod drA pružili smo si ruke i s osmijehom od uha do uha u isti glas jedan drugom rekli ČESTITAM! Sestre su me izgrlile i izljubile, stvarno su divne, mnogi "bliži" ljudi nisu se tako iskreno razveselili našoj sreći… Sve mi je to tada bilo nekako normalno, Pa naravno! Nekako očekivano i nije me iznenadilo, kao normalan razvoj događaja… ma, zapravo nisam bila ni svjesna sreće i blagoslova…

Beta je vrtoglavo rasla i ja sam već bila sigurna u ono što je i uzv potvrdio: dva prekrasna srčeka koja su svom snagom tamburali već sa 5+6tt! Sjećam se u ordinaciji izbezumljenosti mm dok je gledao u ekran uzv-a. A na putu do doma smo se oboje samo cerekali suznih očiju od sreće i tu i tamo je neko izustio Je**te, dva komada! … Isuse! Blizanci!... 

 Uslijedilo je prekrasnih 9 mjeseci, možda najljepših u mom životu! Nikakvih problema, školska trudnoća, i dok su svi oko mene svakim danom sve više štrikali, mene su tako pucali hormoni da sam cijelo vrijeme bila high ko na drogama: super raspoložena, ništa mi nije bilo teško, uživala sam svaki trenutak, osmijeh mi se nije skidao s lica! 
 Približio se termin i opća nevjerica, pola foruma je brojalo samnom dane prije i nakon termina u bonici, padale su i oklade o The Datumu… dogurali smo na nevjerojatnih 41+2tt! Večer prije dogovorene indukcije počeli su trudovi i drugo jutro došli su na svijet moji mišeki: Luka&Lana, oboje oko 3100g i 50cm 

 Prekosutra ćemo napuniti 15mjeseci! Prekrasni su, zdravi, fenomenalni, posebni! Bilo je i teško i naporno, pogotovo prvih mjeseci, ali je u svakom slučaju neprocjenjivo! 
 Mislim da smo posebni i vrijedimo više jer smo pobijedili neplodnost i posebno jer smo roditelji blizanaca!(Nemojte krivo shvatiti, mislim to za sve nas borce ovdje)
 Ukrast ću potpis jedne twin mame ovdje: Sreća i Radost stanuju na mojoj adresi! 

 Oprostite na podužem postu, ali taaako se volim sjetiti tih posebnih dana u našim životima, a vi ste jedini koji iskreno razumiju.
 Od srca želim svima uspjeh i sreću i želim čitati što prije što više ovakvih postova!

 SRETNO SVIMA!

----------

